# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  Problme de 3D

## FoOoX

Bonjour, 
Il y a peu de jour, j'ai repris les jeux vido en 3D, du genre Archlord ou bien WoW, et, j'ai eu une belle surprise, la qualit de mes jeux a chang, avant elle n'tait pas comme sa, elle a pass du bon, au mauvaix : 
( faite copier coller pour voir la catastrophe ) 
Exemple 1 : http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/638...chlord2.th.jpg 
Exemple 2 : http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/7337/bugarchlord.th.jpg 
Exemple 3 : http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/5404/bugwowm.th.jpg 
Je possde une carte graphique ATI FireGL V3100, ma version de directX est la 9.0c. 
J'ai remarqu que quand je fait els test directX, le cube est sens s'affich, il ne s'affiche que pour le test DirectX7, et il n'affiche pas le cube pour le test directX8, directX9. 
J'ai lanc Counter Strike Source, et j'ai le meme probleme de qualit, j'attend vos proposition d'aide avec Impatience !  ::D:  
Ne me dites pas c'est les pilote qui sont pas a jour, j'ai test 5 pilote diffrent :'(

----------

